# Basement Archery Shops



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

Been enjoying the DIY threads the past few days so I decided to post up some pictures of a bench I made for tweaking and tuning my archery addiction.

Still have a ways to go. I have yet to build the pegboard for the other bench or the general storage shelves that will add another 8 foot of storage for stands, bow cases, clothes, totes, targets, hunting packs, etc. 

Ignore the Bed, Bath, & Beyond bag under the bench. It is over a years worth of plastic shopping bags that will eventually turn into a DIY Target.

Feel free to share pictures of your own archery shops!


----------



## z71alpine (Dec 10, 2008)

That is a sweet setup that you have there. I'm looking to do something just like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

great work area looks sweet. I need to do something about my dungeon.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice man cave now you you need the 52" hd for watchin tiff


----------



## VThokie10 (Apr 18, 2007)

nice area, how you likin' the Super Duper? i'm in need of a new bag target in case my DIY plastic bag target doesn't work out. thanks!


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

I am sos jealous. I don't have that much stuff but I have a lot and most of it is still at my mom and dads because my condo is too small:sad: 

someday!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I have plans for a 12 x 16 man cave that I will be building this year....I can't wait to get started. It will have a roll door and a loft. I'm ready to have a place that I can call my own.


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

LittleBucker said:


> Nice man cave now you you need the 52" hd for watchin tiff


That would be my next step if I didn't desperately need to upgrade the living room television first!!!


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

VThokie10 said:


> nice area, how you likin' the Super Duper? i'm in need of a new bag target in case my DIY plastic bag target doesn't work out. thanks!


The Super Duper is a solid bag target. I've found you don't want to keep pinning a Vegas target in the same spot with fat shaft arrows as you are bound to leak a few through the back. If you look closely now, I have an old beat up Block 4 x 4 (worst target I have owned for what they claim it can do) as a backstop. I have also blown through the center on the Delta Riverbottom Buck and haven't had that for very long. 

If I was to "purchase" another target, I wouldn't hesistate getting another Morrell but I wouldn't mind trying to build my own either!

Good luck with the DIY target.


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

itchyfinger said:


> I have plans for a 12 x 16 man cave that I will be building this year....I can't wait to get started. It will have a roll door and a loft. I'm ready to have a place that I can call my own.


It definitely makes for a nice place to shoot your bow, relax, and work on your equipment without my kids getting into things they shouldn't, making a mess in the kitchen, etc.

Good luck on your man cave. Sounds like you are doing it right. Just remember, you'll always want to go bigger so make sure you do it right the first time!

Post pictures when you are finished......


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

young_bull44 said:


> I am sos jealous. I don't have that much stuff but I have a lot and most of it is still at my mom and dads because my condo is too small:sad:
> 
> someday!


When I lived in our apartment the most I could do was fletch arrows with my Bitz. It was great and I really enjoyed having fletching stations set up on the kitchen countertop.

But once we got a basement and I could shoot, build benches, storage, etc, it was like a dream come true. Bigger areas lead to bigger messes. Those benches look messy to me but then again, I have obtained a bunch of stuff in recent months.

Last few purchases include a full size press, a bow vice, drawing board, along with finishing off the storage and final touches to the benches. From there I may stain the tops and paint the supports to give it that final touch.

You'll get your space....and you'll love it!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

No pictures of the bow press? bitzenburger fletching jigs on a lazy susan? arrow cut off saw? scales? no hooter shooter? no Draw board? No string making jig? no paper tuner stand? No chrono? no bow vise? Nice shop, work space ! I really like the Hoyt banners and the stools!


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice shop! I'm guessing you like Hoyt...  You are a good man. :wink:


----------



## AlpineQuest (Nov 18, 2008)

I think a cave like this is the way to go. I'm front room looks like hunting yard sale


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

viperarcher said:


> No pictures of the bow press? bitzenburger fletching jigs on a lazy susan? arrow cut off saw? scales? no hooter shooter? no Draw board? No string making jig? no paper tuner stand? No chrono? no bow vise? Nice shop, work space ! I really like the Hoyt banners and the stools!


Is there that much stuff I still need to get?  :sad: 

I'm still in the accumulation stages......boy though, from the list you gave me I have a lot of money left to spend. 

Luckily though, I have this sweet DIY forum to help me acquire some more tools.

I got the banner before Hoyt decided to sell them on the site. I might pick up another one to hang on the front of the bench to hide some of the mess. 

The lighted sign I bought off a Mathews dealer who had dropped Hoyt. He also sold me one of those stools and a garbage can.

Thanks for "the list". I better get busy!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Bols said:


> Is there that much stuff I still need to get?  :sad:
> 
> I'm still in the accumulation stages......boy though, from the list you gave me I have a lot of money left to spend.
> 
> ...


Oh I didn't tell you there is more? should get an eze eye laser center shot tuner! sight leveler for 2nd and 3rd axis, G5 A.S.D. arrow squaring tool, Easton bow force maper, electronic grain scales, Apple pro bench hex set long handle. That should get you well set up for complete bow overhaul and set up! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

did you buy 2 bow masters? or is that the split limb adapters behind it?


----------



## Bols (Jan 29, 2006)

steve_T said:


> did you buy 2 bow masters? or is that the split limb adapters behind it?


Good eye....and you're correct! It is the split limb adapter.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

O how I cant wait to have my own man cave hope it will be as sweet as yours. But for now college...


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I finally went and redid my garage/shop,,got everything over to 1 side so the wife can still park her van in. It is where I build my calls,work on bows, soon to be film dipping station. Will get some pics posted up later today after I do a little more moving.


----------



## okiedog (Jul 14, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of where I work on the bows and other stuff.
I also built a cedar lined closet out there to keep all of my camo in as well.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

@Okiedog
thats a nice place to work on bows you got there, congrats.


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

*Bols*

Where did you get those stools! I want some, only with BT on them!


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

okiedog...looks like a cool place to hang out!!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Some nice places to do your work, I do mine in the kitchen:embara:


Thanks Guys


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

Okiedog Nice birds on the wall how big are the beards?


----------



## okiedog (Jul 14, 2005)

beararcher72 said:


> Okiedog Nice birds on the wall how big are the beards?


Thanks... The eastern (top) is 10 1/2" and the rio (bottom) is 9 1/2"


----------



## asaba287 (Dec 24, 2008)

*wait a week*

i built my daughter a 55 yrd by 3.5 yrd indoor range with out a bench but have neet set up for stuff like stands bows and items and mustang haha wifes but dont be like me and it get trashed in a week keep it neet good job will show pics tomorrow


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is my shop,,I don`t do the odds and ends sales of equipment I do mostly custom rebuilds and fix bows that local shops give up on, this is also where I make my custom calls and strings and such. The string jig is up in the rafters out of the way, the rest of the cutting equipment is off to the left, couldn`t get everything into the shot.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

will get better picture,,that one sucks


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*hoyt*

where did you get the hoyt stools and banners and stuff?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

asa_low12 said:


> where did you get the hoyt stools and banners and stuff?


Here is were you can get them ! http://www.hoyt.com/store/cart.php?m=product_list&c=7


----------

